# HELP!! Spektrum Question



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Spektrum DX6 - non I model 

ITEM......The BIND PLUG.....I don't have one.

It looks like a simple jumper....is it or do they have Electronic 
properties?

IF it is a 'jumper' ...does it connect just two or three pins...or how is it spaced?

Thank you!

Fluke


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Got it! Its just a jumper.

Can anyone tell me out of the three pins...which ones are 'jumped'

Thank you.


----------



## Harold Sage (Apr 6, 2008)

Jump the outside wires. Here's a video to show you-




Hope it helps


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Thanks! The Spektrum manual was not written very clearly.....if someone
tries to power the receiver with anything higher than 4.8 volts...
your going to smell roughly 60.00 or more go up in smoke LOL

Its a good thing I already have an understanding of basic electrical and 
electronic applications.

My DX6 came with 2 AR6000's all for only 50.00 ...not bad huh? :thumbsup:


----------



## Mike D. (Mar 4, 2009)

its the outside 2 pins that you want to use to bind the rx, the middle one is left alone.


----------

